# Notebook: Unterschied zwischen Pentium M 735 und 740



## dave_ (26. September 2005)

hi


ich bin derzeit auf Notebook suche und habe folgende Produkte in der naeheren auswahl:
http://www.noracom.de/?14708&PSE=3
http://www.mmcomputer.de/shop/neu/index_neu.htm?Gruppe=NBHPC&Nummer=15084&Preismaschine=


Der Hauptunterschied ist der FSB, einmal 400 und einmal 533 MHZ
Wie gross schaetzt ihr den Performance unterschied ein? Ich habe diese Information leider im Internet nicht klar gefunden, wuerde mich also ueber hilfe freuen.


Danke im Voraus,

dave


----------



## Radhad (27. September 2005)

Also einen "sichtbaren" oder "spürbaren" Unterschied wirst du nicht erkennen können. Der ist allenfalls Messbar. Von daher reichen auch "400" MHz für die gängigen Anwendungen.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## dave_ (27. September 2005)

Danke erstmal.


Aber irgendwelche benchmarks fuer diese beiden Prozessoren gibt es nicht?
Ich bin da leider nicht so auf dem laufenden... Dieses Notebook (735) sollte dann also genug Power fuer Photoshop und evtl auch paar spiele haben, oder ist das eher ein lahmes office Notebook mit dem man gerade mal schreiben und bisschen surfen kann? 

Das habe ich naemlich in einem Test gelesen... 
Es gibt auch Stimmen die behaupten, dass der wichtigste Punkt fuer Speed gerade der FSB und der speed vom ram ist.


----------

